# Kathleen Battle: FIVE JAPANESE LOVE SONGS



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I was unaware of these until now. I find them charming, beautifully sung.

What do you think?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Beautiful MAS, I've added them to my bookmarks, thanks. Have you heard her Purcell 'Music for a While'? It's just as divine and moving.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

mikeh375 said:


> Beautiful MAS, I've added them to my bookmarks, thanks. Have you heard her Purcell 'Music for a While'? It's just as divine and moving.


Mikeh375, i have not heard hers, but was introduced to the piece by Andreas Scholl. I will listen to KB's. Thanks!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I gather that these songs are video only, with no CD release.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

JAS said:


> I gather that these songs are video only, with no CD release.


JAS, sorry, I don't know all of Ms. Battle recordings, so I can't say.


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

MAS said:


> I was unaware of these until now. I find them charming, beautifully sung.
> 
> What do you think?


I totally agree.

I have always loved the "Hana" song. This and "Sakura, Sakura" are probably the best known in this collection.

This is just a hint of the vast and diverse wealth of beautiful music to be experienced in Japan, most of which is little known to the outside world.

By the way, although the translation provided for "Hatsukoi," the name of the first song, is correct, the Japanese word seems to have a more poetic image to it than its English counterpart, at least in my mind, and is very commonly used in Japanese popular songs.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

neofite said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> By the way, although the translation provided for "Hatsukoi," the name of the first song, is correct, the Japanese word seems to have a more poetic image to it than its English counterpart, at least in my mind, and is very commonly used in Japanese popular songs.


Thanks! What word would you use?


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

I can't think of a more appropriate word or phrase in English. It is quite common for words in one language to have slight differences in nuance or emotion from their counterparts in another language. This is particularly true for languages that have evolved independently of each other for thousands of years, such as Japanese and English. At least "first love" and "hatsukoi" are very similar. I can think of many examples of Japanese words for which there are no accurate English equivalents, other than an explanatory phrase or sentence. Trying to overcome this in an inconspicuous manner is what makes the job of the professional translator or interpreter so frustrating, but occasionally also rewarding.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

neofite said:


> I can't think of a more appropriate word or phrase in English. It is quite common for words in one language to have slight differences in nuance or emotion from their counterparts in another language. This is particularly true for languages that have evolved independently of each other for thousands of years, such as Japanese and English. At least "first love" and "hatsukoi" are very similar. I can think of many examples of Japanese words for which there are no accurate English equivalents, other than an explanatory phrase or sentence. Trying to overcome this in an inconspicuous manner is what makes the job of the professional translator or interpreter so frustrating, but occasionally also rewarding.


I get it, all languages have terms or words that are more about a feeling the word brings than the word itself.


----------

